# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Новости Беларуси >  Лунное затмение этой ночью

## JAHolper

Этой ночью вся Беларусь сможет наблюдать полное лунное затмение. Начнётся оно сегодня в половине одиннадцатого вечера и достигнет максимума в 23:13.
Явление это не такое уж редкое и может происходить по несколько раз в году. Происходит затмение из-за того, что Луна прячется в тень Земли. Следующее полное лунное затмение будет 10-го декабря.
А происходят ли какие-нибудь аномалии во время лунного затмения?

----------


## Mouse

На тут бае более подробно описали данную новость, привожу цитату:

_Полное лунное затмение смогут увидеть белорусы в ночь с 15 на 16 июня, сообщили корреспонденту БЕЛТА в обсерватории БГУ.

Затмение начнется 15 июня в 22 часа 24 минуты по белорусскому времени, достигнет максимума в 23 часа 13 минут. Полная фаза длится 1 час 40 минут. Затмение будет происходить в то время, когда Земля максимально удалена от Солнца, Луна находится очень низко над горизонтом.

Это лунное затмение еще называют "великим", поскольку тень Земли попадает не просто в центр диска Луны, а еще и с небольшим смещением в сторону более светлой (южной) части. Таким образом, Луна потемнеет насколько это возможно. Насладиться этим необычным явлением смогут жители Новой Зеландии, Австралии, Азии, Африки, Европы (за исключением севера Скандинавского полуострова) и восточной части Южной Америки, большей части России.

Лунные затмения происходят оттого, что Луна, двигаясь по орбите, пересекается с тенью Земли. Когда она проходит через верхнюю или нижнюю часть тени, то возникает частичное лунное затмение, когда полностью погружается в земную тень - полное лунное затмение. Лунные затмения возможны только во время полнолуния, но не в каждое из них. В "лунные" годы можно увидеть до 5 затмений, чаще всего - одно-два. В нынешнем году еще одно полное лунное затмение будет 10 декабря.

Первое полное лунное затмение зарегистрировано в древнекитайских летописях. С помощью расчетов удалось установить, что оно произошло 29 января 1136 года до нашей эры. Еще три полных лунных затмения зафиксированы в "Альмагесте" Клавдия Птолемея (19 марта 721 года до нашей эры, 8 марта и 1 сентября 720 года до нашей эры).

С древних времен затмения производили на человека неизгладимое впечатление, а у некоторых народов ассоциировались с мистически-фатальными процессами. Например, у народов Востока считалось, что в момент затмения Священный Дракон пожирает по очереди Солнце и Луну, и это совершенно определенно не сулит ничего хорошего: может лишь навлечь на Землю новые бедствия, вплоть до вселенской катастрофы.

Подобные мифы давно канули в Лету, но тем не менее астрологи не считают неблагоприятное влияние затмений лишь устаревшим вымыслом мистически настроенных древних. В индивидуальной астрологии затмения до сих пор остаются отрицательным фактором, имеющим тенденцию дурно влиять на судьбу и здоровье человека. Период затмений, а это дата первого и последнего затмения плюс-минус неделя, - особый в жизни людей. Все, что случается в эти дни, носит судьбоносный, фатальный характер. Оно может иметь долгие последствия, сроком от полугода до 19 лет. Поэтому астрологи советуют перед тем, как что-нибудь совершить в этот период, хорошо подумать._

Хотел паралельно привести инфу по псих. неврозам и прогнозам, но без флуда))

Если погода не подведет, постараюсь сфотографировать. Тем более вчера собирался заняться этим делом.

----------


## vova230

Тоже попробую. Сравним потом.

P.S. Не сравним, облачно у нас, никакой луны не видно вообще.

----------


## Mouse

Я тоже не смог(( даже не расчехлял камеру. Зато вечерняя прогулка получилась

----------


## vova230

Обидно. Я уже который раз пропускаю. Прямо как специально, как затмение так то дождь идет, то просто тучи, то еще что.

----------


## SDS

*vova230*, 
А чего там было посмотреть, я ждал - ждал, небо тучами заволокло, и спать лёг

----------

